# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  LucidCamostar34's Workbook

## LucidCamostar34

Hi, my name is LucidCamostar34. I know very little on how I became insterested in LD'ing. All I know is that I had a very weird dream, and I decided to look up the meaning. And I guess I saw a link about LD'ing. I have about 1-2 LDs a month. My long term goal is increase that so I can have at least 1-3 a _week_. Right now, I use the MILD technique. And one time I did a DILD. The biggest problem for me, is that I get so worked up visualizing that I forget to do mantras. As of this year, right now I have had 4 LDs.

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome to the DILD workbooks LucidCamostar34! It sounds like you are off to a good start and you definitely can achieve the goal of 1-3 a week, with the appropriate effort. For MILD, what you might want to consider is to start with the mantras before moving to visualization, but I do think the visualization part is the more powerful of the the two. If you can work in both mantra and visualization, as in traditional MILD, that improves your odds. MILD is typically used to achieve DILDs. To help you as best as I can, could you explain what you mean by "Right now, I use the MILD technique. And one time I did a DILD." You may be categorizing your 10 LDs listed in your lucid count as 9 MILDs and 1 DILD which I personally don't mind at all. I just wanted to point out that when you are discussing what type of lucid dream you had as opposed to the type of technique you used, that most of us on DV would just say "10 DILDs, mostly through the MILD technique" unless some of them were WILDs or DEILDs (then it could be 8 DILDs, 1 WILD, and 1 DEILD, for example). 10 LDs of any type really is a good start.  :smiley: 

I currently alternate between MILD and SSILD techniques myself (usually using each separately on different nights, though I have combined them) both of which produce a bunch of DILDs for me. I sometimes get a WILD doing SSILD (though mostly DILDs) and I want to get back to going after DEILDs, which are a form of WILD.

----------


## LucidCamostar34

> Welcome to the DILD workbooks LucidCamostar34! It sounds like you are off to a good start and you definitely can achieve the goal of 1-3 a week, with the appropriate effort. For MILD, what you might want to consider is to start with the mantras before moving to visualization, but I do think the visualization part is the more powerful of the the two. If you can work in both mantra and visualization, as in traditional MILD, that improves your odds. MILD is typically used to achieve DILDs. To help you as best as I can, could you explain what you mean by "Right now, I use the MILD technique. And one time I did a DILD." You may be categorizing your 10 LDs listed in your lucid count as 9 MILDs and 1 DILD which I personally don't mind at all. I just wanted to point out that when you are discussing what type of lucid dream you had as opposed to the type of technique you used, that most of us on DV would just say "10 DILDs, mostly through the MILD technique" unless some of them were WILDs or DEILDs (then it could be 8 DILDs, 1 WILD, and 1 DEILD, for example). 10 LDs of any type really is a good start. 
> 
> I currently alternate between MILD and SSILD techniques myself (usually using each separately on different nights, though I have combined them) both of which produce a bunch of DILDs for me. I sometimes get a WILD doing SSILD (though mostly DILDs) and I want to get back to going after DEILDs, which are a form of WILD.



Thanks for the tips! I have two questions I forgot to mention, 1. Is it ok to lay on your stomach while doing a MILD? And 2. How long/ How many times do I need to autosuggest?

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks for the tips! I have two questions I forgot to mention, 1. Is it ok to lay on your stomach while doing a MILD? And 2. How long/ How many times do I need to autosuggest?



1. Sure, I believe you can lucid dream in any sleeping position. I have heard good things about being on your back and I have had nice lucid dreams on my back, but due to certain bodily pains I now sleep almost entirely on my side - so I get almost all of my lucid dreams on my side now. If I were comfortable sleeping on my stomach, I am sure I could have them in that position too.

2. If you go to sleep easily, you can try continuing a simple autosuggestion all the way until you fall asleep for best results. If you have any issues falling asleep then you might just want to do 10 or 20 repetitions and add visualization of becoming lucid in a recent dream for an extra boost and then relaxing to fall asleep. 

Now this next suggestion goes along with my answer in #1 & 2, but if you fall asleep easily, you may want to try sleeping in unusual positions (on your back or side, if that is unusual for you) and link that position (in your thinking) to lucid dreaming. Whenever you notice that unusual position, it reminds you of your goal and intention to lucid dream. You can also use an unusual position to keep awareness into the hypnagogic stage of sleep which is an ideal place to do any autosuggestionthe autosuggestion seems to stick better when doing it the hypnagogic stage.

----------


## LucidCamostar34

Welp, it's been almost a year. I'm gonna redo my workbook. 

My goals are still the same. One of the other things I will change is my technique. I've started to do WILD now. I'll get to how it's doing soon. 
My reality checks _now_ include.

Basically everytime I crack my knuckles I do a reality check. I've done 10+ reality checks this way. 

Looking in the mirror every time I use the bathroom

Looking at hands.

Finger through hand check.

Now my WILD. 
If you look in the "what happened?" thread, you'll see what my first WILD was. However, it was more of beginner's luck than anything. 
Most of the time, I do my WBTB, then I kinda see my hypogania, then it disappears. I think I get a little too excited then that's when it disappears. 

When I _actually_ have a lucid dream, I mostly focus on exploring now than doing random stuff, mostly because it ends up failing horiblly and I wake up. When I have my next lucid dream, I will practice morphing.

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome back! I am thinking DV is well on it's way to being back to normal with avatars working and new owners it sounds like, so it is nice to see someone participating in their workbook as well.

Let me know how I can help!

----------

